# What to do with 40 lbs of dry food?



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Usually, I feed Phoebe and Finnegan Natural Balance Lamb and Brown Rice. I recently learned that Costco sells a simular formula (and it's rated by Dog Food Advisor as Above Average) so I thought I'd give it a try by mixing it in with the NB until I totally run out of it. Anyway, I got some today but it only comes in a 40 pound bag :blink:. I pay over $30 for a 15 lb bag of NB but this 40 lb bag at Costco was $28 and some change. I figure if the fluffs don't do well on it, I'll donate it to the humane society. Here's my question. It will take a long time to use it all up so I've put 20 pounds of it in Ziploc bags at 5 lbs a bag. Do I freeze these bags or should I just store it in the pantry?

Also today, I picked up Eli's food at the Vet. He's on Science Diet W/D due to his diabetes. It rates VERY LOW on Dog Food Advisor yet it costs over $60 for 27 lbs. We'll go through this in about a month. I need to find a higher quality food for him and hopefully, it might even cost a little less...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I would put it in the freezer or it could draw panty moths. I had that happen with dog treats, left in the boxes, not fun and they're hard to get rid of...


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Agreed with the freezing. A 5lb bag, I figure will last my two about a month. I do purchase parrot food in bulk and then freeze it, it lasts just fine that way.

I use to be all over those dog food advisor sites-but what I have found, over time, is that those people tend to be self proclaimed experts. Take everything with a grain of salt.

What I do like about science diet is they have open facilities that the public can tour. That means they are clean. Hills is a company I like and I trust. Royal canine too...(Though I still feel like they try to tuck Vet's in their back pocket).

Now, don't get me wrong-there are several other companies I would choose before Hills and RC, like, Fromm, Champion pet foods (acana), fresh pet.... but if a vet told me to feed Science diet because my pet was having a medical issue, I would. 

If you really don't want to go with hills, you could look for a local holistic Vet in your area and see if you can get a consultation for nutrition. Holistic vets can help you put together homemade diets for your dog special needs-and you might be surprised at how little it can cost compared to some dog foods.

Good luck in whatever you decide!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> I would put it in the freezer or it could draw panty moths. I had that happen with dog treats, left in the boxes, not fun and they're hard to get rid of...


Michelle, my husband just told me we don't have a lot of freezer space. I think we may need a deep freeze for the garage! :HistericalSmiley: Really. I'm not kidding!



shellbeme said:


> Agreed with the freezing. A 5lb bag, I figure will last my two about a month. I do purchase parrot food in bulk and then freeze it, it lasts just fine that way.
> 
> I use to be all over those dog food advisor sites-but what I have found, over time, is that those people tend to be self proclaimed experts. Take everything with a grain of salt.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you told me that about Hills. Eli has been on this food for 4 years, ever since he was diagnosed and at 13 years old, he's doing very well. He's also survived 2 rounds of cancer. I guess I shouldn't fix what isn't broken but when I saw this food rated so low, I was concerned. I'll lay that to rest now. I guess you just have to judge a product by how well your pet responds to it.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

shellbeme said:


> Agreed with the freezing. A 5lb bag, I figure will last my two about a month.
> 
> A 5 lb bag won't last a month for me as I feed an 18 lb mutt and Phoebe, my maltese who is 10 lbs. The baby (Griffin) is on Royal Canin which is what the Vet had him on. He's a little chow hound though! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Dry dog food goes bad (rancid - oils) 6 weeks after opening the bag.

Freezing is the best idea if you can't use it all within 6 weeks.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> Dry dog food goes bad (rancid - oils) 6 weeks after opening the bag.
> 
> Freezing is the best idea if you can't use it all within 6 weeks.


Thanks Tori. I was afraid of that. I'll make room in the freezer.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I keep trying to fathom this 40 pound bag!!! Hahaha I can imagine All of your fluffs just sitting by it- largest to smallest . I hope they like it so that it's convenient for you-- I'd definitely freeze it with the date on it as Tori mentioned.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> I keep trying to fathom this 40 pound bag!!! Hahaha I can imagine All of your fluffs just sitting by it- largest to smallest . I hope they like it so that it's convenient for you-- I'd definitely freeze it with the date on it as Tori mentioned.


Here's the thing Marisa, it's only for Phoebe and Finnean! the 60 lb dog eats a food for diabetic dogs and the baby eats Royal Canin which is what his breeder had him on. So it's going to take a loooong time for them to eat up all this food. So far they love it although I'm still mixing it with the Natural Balance. I may end up giving some away...


----------



## Ashlea (Sep 16, 2012)

I store my babies food in a plastic tote. I just keep in the pantry with a measuring cup in with it. That way I can just scoop out what they need. It just makes it easier for us.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I have the same problem. Even the smallest bag is too big. I use dog food only occasionally. And I know that once opened it will get ants or other bugs in it. Heck I got ants in a bag when I had my lhasa and he was only eating dog food. I ended up putting it in the refrigerator because of that. Since I cook for Charlie it would even be worse. Thank goodness I have a freezer in the garage and there is enough space in it to put the dog food too. I only need a little of it for the mornings since Charlie most of the times does not want to eat and you cannot let home cooked sit out all morning.


----------

